# KRDG Kidding thread late 2020-2021



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Just over 6 weeks until our first kidding of this year. We have 3 due in early December then 3 due in late Feb. The February bunch is going to be fun...our bucks learned to jump the fence and got in and we have 2 bucks that bred 5 girls. Of course they ALL decided to come into heat at the same time...so we'll be doing some DNA testing in February...yay...lol.

Due Dec 1 - Ladybug (PB Nubian) bred to Java (PB ND) for F1 mini-Nubian kids. Kind of excited about them. Ladybugs dam milked 14lbs, Java is a Virtual Champion in the MDGA shows. Both are super wide, easy keepers, hardy, great milk and accomplishments behind them (and for Java, in his daughters). Ladybug is a first freshner.










Due Dec 7 - Mercy (PB Nubian) bred to Ruler (PB Nubian)
Really looking forward to these as it's a line breed on a beautiful doe where Mercy got her beautiful socked on udder from. I absolutely loved her FF udder this year, she only had a single and did 6lbs/day this year, but she has milk behind her. She earned her star this year making her a 16*M. Ruler's dam peaked at 20lbs this year in milk, usually milking in the teens. He has excellent lines behind him and after his dam's milk test completes, he will be a *B. He was only 6-7 months in the pic below. The pic of Mercy was from today.










Due Dec 10 - Calla (F5 mini-Nubian) bred to Ruger (F1 mini-Nubian) for F2 kids.
Calla is one of my most favorite girls. I love her. She earned her milk star this year and is a 3*P. Milked 1335# in 305 days after having a single kid. She would have milked more but we got a case of mastitis that dried up one side. Looking forward to what she will milk next year. She is like milking a pillow and it just falls out. Ruger comes from very milky Nubian lines and it ends up being a line breed on the mini side.










The rest of the girls are due around Feb 26th-ish. We will be blood testing them in a week or so. All would be bred to either Ruler or Ruger above. Or both...who knows. I'll get pics of them closer to their due dates.

Peaches (F1 mini)
Shiloh (F1 mini-Nubian)
Lulu (PB Nubian)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girls! Good luck!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Sounds fun & exciting
Can't wait to see the little ones
Congrats & happy kidding!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

YAY, happy kidding.


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

Hoorah.

Wishing you a Happy and textbook easy kidding.

Can't wait to see the adorable babies.


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Yeah! Babies soon! Hope you have happy kiddings!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Happy kidding


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck with everyone’s kidding!
(The bucks look so nice and well behaved... Ha!)


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

MadHouse said:


> Good luck with everyone's kidding!
> (The bucks look so nice and well behaved... Ha!)


Ha! Don't let them fool you! They were very bad boys, ruining my plans. LOL. They will be reprimanded by their pen getting reconfigured and taller fencing.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Got blood results back so Peaches (white), Shiloh (red roan and Peaches daughter), and Lulu (blue roan and Mercy's daughter) are all bred! They're all three due Feb 23rd-ish. Give or take a day. And they will kids by either (or both) of the two boys above because...fence jumpers.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

And currently: 
Ladybug - 4 weeks left. Started her bitty udder 2 weeks ago and it's slowly been filling
Mercy - 4.5 weeks left
Calla - 5 weeks left






































And just cause, the BAD boys LOL


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations! So exciting, even if it is not all according to plan.
Very nice does! And I think their name tags are cute!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

All beautiful goats! The boys are a cool club!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhh my LuLu is bred? Really...has it been that long? Wow...soooo cool. All your girls...and YOUR BAD BOYS! ALL look good! Very nice herd. You've done GREAT!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ohhh my LuLu is bred? Really...has it been that long? Wow...soooo cool. All your girls...and YOUR BAD BOYS! ALL look good! Very nice herd. You've done GREAT!


It has indeed! She will be a year in about a month. I meant to breed her to my Nigerian and not until like this next month...but crazy boys messed that up lol. She's a goof and a BIG baby, always in my business...but I love her!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh she has grown up.so beautiful. I love her color. I always have. All of them look really good.


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

The boys -- "Yeah, we cool. Did nothing wrong." lol


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Awww! Everyone is looking great! I can't wait to see Ladybugs kids. (I've always loved her) and Lulu had to get in to the act too...silly girl.
Who can blame those boys for going a bit rouge with all those beautiful girls wagging their tails at them! Boys will be boys....


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

13 days (roughly) until the first babies come!! Time flies much faster when you're busy LOL. We are putting up kidding pens Sunday! Ladybug is up first and day 145 is Thanksgiving day! I doubt she will go that early but I'll be watching. Her ligaments have gotten much softer already and she's been building her new little udder!

These boys...phew. Actually, it's just ONE boy now, but my gosh, I find him in the doe pen almost every day. Driving me insane. All are confirmed bred...so IDK what his deal is. I have a list of priorities that have to be done first before I can fix the buck pen with taller fencing. He's lucky I don't immediately sell him. LOL.

Some pics of the giant bellies! I am thinking Mercy has 3...her udder started around 6 weeks left and has gotten quite big already. I and thinking Ladybug has 3 as well...her udder started right about the same time (she's a FF) and is getting there. But she is quite large and she has 50/50 mini-Nubians in there...so smaller kids. Calla I am thinking 2. Her udder JUST started filing a little at 3 weeks away for her.

No noticeable changes on the other the but they are just hitting 60 days this week. So nothing was expected.

AND all the sheep got bred within 2 weeks so we have 6-7 ewes due the last week of March/beginning of April!

Mercy Lou last week!









Ladybug (last week) on the right. Cleo is on the left but she is sold awaiting her new home.









Calla on left - Mercy on right









All the girls early last week (except Lulu was right under my feet as usual LOL)









And Lulu looking like a Covergirl mag pic with her ears flying LOL


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Beautiful does! I love the magazine cover girl!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice does.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhhh I love dat LULU! All your does are gorgeous! Ive always loved grays, blue roans, or dapple gray on animals
So Lulu just catches.my eye!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

How exciting! They are all looking great.

Let me just say...Lulu's ears, I LOVE them!  
She is so beautiful! (Don't tell the other girls I said that! They are very pretty too! Lol)


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

They look amazing! I can’t wait for baby pics! 
(I’ve always been partial to ladybug shush  ) Don’t tell though they’re all gorgeous in my book.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ohhhh I love dat LULU! All your does are gorgeous! Ive always loved grays, blue roans, or dapple gray on animals
> So Lulu just catches.my eye!


Blue roans are my favorite too! And she came out a perfect blue roan with her black points! Always looks like she's wearing boots haha. You have to watch that girl, she still thinks she's itty bitty and likes to jump on you when your hands are full of feed.......LOL



SandyNubians said:


> How exciting! They are all looking great.
> 
> Let me just say...Lulu's ears, I LOVE them!
> She is so beautiful! (Don't tell the other girls I said that! They are very pretty too! Lol)


They are SOOOOO long. I was trying to find a pic I took recently where they were hanging so perfect and looked forever long, I'll have to post when I find it.



GoofyGoat said:


> They look amazing! I can't wait for baby pics!
> (I've always been partial to ladybug shush  ) Don't tell though they're all gorgeous in my book.


I'm pretty partial to Ladybug too haha. THough the feeling isn't entirely mutual it seems. BUt I have a feeling after kidding she'll be like all the other girls...under my feet lol. I'm really looking forward to her kids!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Oh boy! So exciting. I’m most excited about Peaches, of course, but I love Shiloh and Calla too... and actually it’s just exciting all around! Lol. Since you’ve had such a rough time with your bucks lately I think you’re due a super easy kidding season!! Fingers crossed.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Feira426 said:


> Oh boy! So exciting. I'm most excited about Peaches, of course, but I love Shiloh and Calla too... and actually it's just exciting all around! Lol. Since you've had such a rough time with your bucks lately I think you're due a super easy kidding season!! Fingers crossed.


I was absolutely thrilled with Peachy's udder this year. I sure hope we have easy kiddings. Early this year was a rough go with kiddings. First time ever. But hey...its 2020 sooo......lol. I'm just praying we dont have night kiddings. We havent had one yet but praying not this year. We are making the kidding pens out in the main pen...and its really dark out there lol. Plus now cold at night. But I have a feeling somone os gonna do it lol.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

1 week out! Just got the kidding pens set up and my supplies all ready. Day 142 for Ladybug, 136 for Mercy and 133 for Calla!

Bug's ligaments have softened a good bit and her udder has been filling...soon we shall have babies


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh my goodness..would you look at those.pretty does & big udders! So nice! Cant wait to see those hostages! :neat:


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Went to check on the girls since the hubby fed for me this morning. 

Ladybug (145) def making some good changes. She's a FF so I dont know her ways. But shes been standing around a lot and staring...actinf different today...ligs are low low and really really soft. She was hiling her tail funky for a bit but I sat and watched her for 15 minutes and nothing but standing around. So probably just some pre-pre-labor getting ready stuffs. 

My pics wont upload for some reason..boo. I cant tell if shes dropoed...looks like shes gotten hunchy. I wasnt expecting her to be earlyish at all...and she still may not be.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Wow your girls look Really Really nice! They all look so healthy! Hope the kidding is easy and you get all the ones you want. So exciting....cant wait!:waiting:


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

So exciting!! I hope everything goes smoothly. Keep us updated!!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Getting closer today...I'm not quite sure what's happening so keeping a close eye. I think we are 147 today? She's pretty high rumped, with ligaments I can barely feel...I thought they were gone but she's not quite mushy enough for me and when she moved I caught a feel of them super duper soft and very wide and low. But last year Mercy kidded 2 hours after ligs disappeard all while having every other sign. I feel like her udder has filled a bit more...but IDK. I'll go back out in a while after she's finished breakfast and see if I can determine.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is really getting soft back there, you are right, her tail is showing it big time.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

This is her this morning. After observing her a bit...I dont think it's today...but she's def gearing up for sure. I can see her udder from the side now where as yesterday I couldn't, so its filling. Shes mostly just standing around chewing cud...nothing else so I don't think today really. She's a FF so I really don't know her patterns. We have to leave dor a dew hours today so I was trying to make sure I was good to go lol. I may put her in the kid pen while we are gone.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Keep us posted! Its getting closer! :clapping:


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Looks like we might have babies within a few hours. Her udder has gotten tight and teats filled this morning. The little I could feel of ligs (she doesnt let me) seemed to be mushy. Babies dropped a lot and I have her in the pen...yawning, grinding teeth, breathing heavy, and licking me...which is very off personality for her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Ooooo so exciting! I hope the weather's nice down in Texas for you. We are in for a major cold snap here in NC.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

:waiting: 

Still waiting. Not acting the least bit in labor though I saw a random contraction a bit ago. Her ligs and body are all sunken in...udder is bigger and teats are way bigger and filled...so anytime now really. It will be 30 degrees tonight (55 right now) so I HAVE to go out every hour and chexk. I dont want to let wet babies stay in that. But im too cold and tired to sit all night with her. Pray they come soon!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

How is she doing? How are you?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I go sit with her for about 30 minutes at a time and other than her groaning, nothing. She looks a bit more sunken in and steep rumped...udder hasn't filled anymore but is tight. Will check her again in 2 hours.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Any baby Ladybugs pop out last night?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

This morning around 7am.

I went out at 11:30, 2:30, and my husband at 5am...nothing all that time. I could only sit for maybe 20 minutes as it was cold! Went out at 7:30 to feed and saw her licking something and went over and saw 3 babies. She had just had the third a few minutes before. 2 does and a buck! Everything great, placenta passed and babies fed. She wouldnt feed them but would clean them. It was too cold for me to try to get them latched and they were shovering so I'm bottling. Which is ok because I need to stand train her...

I think one of the girls has contracted tendons. Ive never had that. Gave all selenium anyway but they are tight on her. Just splint and wrap right?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

They are so adorable!!! I don't know anything about contracted tendons. What does that mean?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww so cute, congrats.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

MellonFriend said:


> They are so adorable!!! I don't know anything about contracted tendons. What does that mean?


Shes walking on her 'wrists' if that makes sense. When I try to bend her feet back its tight.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Definitely need to do some physical therapy on the legs.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Sooo sweet! Congratulations! :inlove:
Hope you will get her legs working right.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

MadHouse said:


> Sooo sweet! Congratulations! :inlove:
> Hope you will get her legs working right.


Thanks. I thought we had vetwrap but the human kids must have used it all...so the husband is picking some up and she will be good to go soon!

They are doing great. Mama has been yelling for them. She still won't nurse but will care for them. So she has them now and I'll bottle while we try to get them nursing if we can. If not...she can keep up with them and we'll just go out for feedings. It's much warmer now so they're bonding.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Jubillee said:


> Thanks. I thought we had vetwrap but the human kids must have used it all...so the husband is picking some up and she will be good to go soon!
> 
> They are doing great. Mama has been yelling for them. She still won't nurse but will care for them. So she has them now and I'll bottle while we try to get them nursing if we can. If not...she can keep up with them and we'll just go out for feedings. It's much warmer now so they're bonding.


That's different, wanting to care for them but not let them nurse?
Maybe her udder/teats are sore?


----------



## Ana (Jan 29, 2020)

That is funny happy kidding! I have mini Nubians due in early December as well!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

MadHouse said:


> That's different, wanting to care for them but not let them nurse?
> Maybe her udder/teats are sore?


I'm not sure. The only time I had that happen was last year, a FF had a congested udder. But her udder didn't seem to be congested or in pain. I'll be milking her again (another rodeo....those FFs lol) this evening and we'll see. She just keeps moving away. I'm going to have my husband hold her and I'll try to put the babies on and see if she'll realize it's not a big deal. She does seem like she is having residual birth pains maybe. She was moaning still off and on. So I'm keeping an eye on her.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Some fluffy dried off pics...still wobbly on the legs. They are a loud bunch lol...but very vigorous and on the go. We are keeping the one with the wrapped legs and the other two will go as bottle babies most likely.


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

They are so cute! I'm glad you had a smooth kidding.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

And a recent pic of Mercy, she's due in 6 days. A nice little break and then more babies


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

They are soo pretty. You did good. Triplets...thats alot for a FF. Man she did Great!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Moers kiko boars said:


> They are soo pretty. You did good. Triplets...thats alot for a FF. Man she did Great!


All on her own! She's a good girl! At least they were smaller babies for her FF, esp being 3. She will be 2 in Feb, I heard that those bred after a year old tend to throw multiples more and those that are bred at or just under a year usually singles. :shrug: I believe she was a triplet herself too. Either way, it's fun!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Awww and she is nursing them now! Yay. I think she just needed some bonding time with them. She's being such a good mama. I think it helped to get their bellies full first and then let them get to know each other. Phew. I didn't REALLY want to bottle feed lol.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Jubillee said:


> Some fluffy dried off pics...still wobbly on the legs. They are a loud bunch lol...but very vigorous and on the go. We are keeping the one with the wrapped legs and the other two will go as bottle babies most likely.
> 
> View attachment 192069
> View attachment 192071
> ...


My gosh, they are soooo sweet!
Gorgeous pictures!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Jubillee said:


> Awww and she is nursing them now! Yay. I think she just needed some bonding time with them. She's being such a good mama. I think it helped to get their bellies full first and then let them get to know each other. Phew. I didn't REALLY want to bottle feed lol.


Oh, that's fantastic!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Shes a :great: Doe. 1st time mama with triplets..& feeding all 3! Thats AWESOME!:neat:


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Aww, they’re so cute!!! And an easy birth all by herself, very nice! Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:great:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Mercy is at 147 I think today...due Monday...so yea...

Send some Sunday or beyond vibes to her...I am going to be gone tomorrow and I don't want to cancel my plans. She was pretty soft in the ligaments today and they spread way far. Her udder tonight had filled more and looked like her teats were starting to fill out. Last year she kidded on her due date so that's what I was expecting. But...doe code...kid when the human has plans. Hoping I go out in the morning and nothing new. I may toss her in the kid pen while I'm gone just in case. But here is her update pic...and you can see her udder is filling out more. She's getting close!

And her daughter Lulu is already getting a BIG belly and barely 70 days. I'm wondering if she's being a piggy with the food cause the other 70 day girls are NOT that big at all. Not really a noticeable difference.

Look past our mud pit...we've had a lot of rain...I despise this time of year when it's rain, mud, and cold. Yuck.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Wow, beautiful udder! I bet she's going to have some great looking kids.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> Wow, beautiful udder! I bet she's going to have some great looking kids.


That exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

MellonFriend said:


> Wow, beautiful udder! I bet she's going to have some great looking kids.


Thanks! She had a beautiful FF udder last year...I'm excited to see what it will be like this year. That's about what it was like maybe mid-lactation last year...so we shall see! She does make beautiful kids...or rather has made a beautiful kid (the one in my profile) as she only had a single last year lol. This is probably my most exciting (to me) kidding this whole season. A doeling will be staying if she has one...hopefully not all bucks this year *fingers crossed*.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Jubillee said:


> A doeling will be staying if she has one...hopefully not all bucks this year *fingers crossed*.


I shall send as many pick thoughts as I can to you. Let's see... _Bubblegum, most pigs_, _flamingos, Firby..._ :kid3::kid3::kid3: :haha:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

So we have some progress today. The udder is filling..the foreudder has really been filling. Shes mushy in the ligaments but they are still barely there but spread waaaayyyy apart. However last year was the same issue with her..and they fully left 2 hours before she kidded. You can see she's pretty hollowed at the ligs and her spine has been popping up today. So either they are dropping or they dropped and she has so much baby it didnt make that much difference lol. I'm pretty positive she has 2 but thinking 3. She was barely looking pregnant last year with one.

Shes been eating all morning. Mine rarely go off feed on kidding days so I don't go by that. But i noticed her tail was gunky and am thinking shes had some goo recently. I'm just checking on her every couple hours and we shall see. If its not today I'm betting tomorrow for sure (her due date).

And Ladybug and the babies are out mingling with the herd...the babies love all the extra space to run and jump now lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

No babies yet. But she's definetly having things happening. I'd love for it not to be overnight...but probably will lol...yay goats.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Good luck! Sending birthing prayers for it to be easy, have healthy kidds, and mom has an easy.time!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

:waitingdoh)

IDK when she will kid. Her ligaments have been so sunk in and mushy and gone. Her udder is going to explode if much more fills. It did fill more though. She has some signs occasionally. At 5:30am we saw a good size glob of goo...10:30 she was pawing for about 10 minutes, then the rest of the day standing and moaning or laying and moaning. Not much else.










And just cause it's such a cute pic...poor Ladybug is a jungle gym for her kids lol.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Ladybug and kids are soo cute!!!
Any kids from Mercy yet? It is almost 12 hours from the goo you saw this am.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

They are fun...they run all over the pen when we let them out for the day. I love watxhing all their hippty hops and kicks lol. 

I just checked on here right now. She was standing with her ears back...then went to eating but was a bit more vocal. But....her legs are super posty...stick straight and walking stiff legged. I'm about to go out in maybe 30 minutes and sit and observe for a bit. 

The goo was maybe an inch of opaque stuff that was gone shortly after. So mucous plug maybe? I'm trying to decide when I need to check her. But since she's gotten very posty...I'm going to watch for a bit and see if we are making progress. Of course it dark and cold now...yay.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I bet it will happen tonight. Happy kidding!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Poor girl! That udder looks like it could be popped with a pin. Sounds promising for tonight! Hopefully she goes soon so you don't have to be out there too long or she waits just a bit longer. Stay warm! Cold (almost)winter kiddings are miserable:lolgoat:


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

:up: Wow, I think that's got to be one of the fullest udder I've ever seen! I hope she goes soon!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

How is she? Any kidds yet?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Went out at 6:45ish this morning and believe it or not, her udder was even fuller. The first time I've seen a 'shiny' udder. She has a long string of goo, ligs were way more sunk and she was having visible contractions. Had her kids about 9am. She had buck/doe twins. Boy is the black one. Had to work him out a bit but the girl was half out by the time I got my gloves changed and back there to check.

The boy I'm having to work with Mercy didnt want to nurse so they're getting colostrum and then staying with mom til she calms down and allows them to nurse. He hasnt fully stood yet. Hes had selenium and bcomplex. I brought him in and warmed him though he wasnt super cold.

He will lay here like hes just giving up on life but when I mess with him, he will bump all over me looking for milk. I give him the bottle and he takes a few sucks and doesnt want it...ideas?

Here is Kessel Run Merciful King and Kessel Run Merciful Selah (retained)


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww they are adorable. I check mine for parrot mouth or cleff palate if they dont want to suckle. Then I give them Nutri Drench. That gives them a boost.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I stuck my finger in there and didnt feel anything...or is there a better way? I didnt see when I looked. He did just take a few more ounces. Hes on his feet now....thankfully. My daughter is working with him to be more stable. Im going to get more colostrum in him and take him back to mom...but shes not wanting to nurse them yet....


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Usually when you really look..you can see it, and definately feel it. Sounds like he is ok, just a slow start for him. Hope Mom gets more willing to nurse. Good.luck! Beautiful kidds!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Jubillee said:


> he will bump all over me looking for milk.


That is so sad!

They are adorable!!! I hope you can get them to nurse from mom soon.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

He's doing much better. Maybe the bcomplex woke his brain up more. He's had a good amount of milk already and is getting stronger on his feet. They're resting with mama now and I'll check them in a bit!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh they are ADORABLE! Hope he continues getting stronger! Congrats!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Sooo sweet! :inlove:
Glad he is getting stronger and drinking!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Oh how I've missed babies haha. I just love those little nuzzles while holding them. The boy is so beautiful but I do not need another buck LOL. Esp when I have his daddy who I don't intend to move on. 

Calla is due Thursday and then a nice break until February! My human kids are glad for milk again hahaha. Well, in a couple of weeks when the taste regulates.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So adorable.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Awww! They are both adorable! Glad to hear the little boy is doing better. Hopefully he has a nice full belly when you check on him!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Wow, they are so big already!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ok..ok Im jealous.:bonk:..because I dont have babies.yet....And I am soo looking forward to them. ! But Im enjoying ALL of you guys until I get some:heehee:
:squish:


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

MellonFriend said:


> Wow, they are so big already!


I didn't get around to weighing them, maybe I'll try in a bit but he was big. I had to help pull a bit when she was pushing. I knew when I had to do that it was a dang buck LOL. I saw his hooves and thought...ooooh that's a big'un haha. I was cleaning his throat a bit as he sounded gunky and she'd laid down and started pushing. I changed my gloves quickly (they were gross) and went to check her progress and the girl was already half out with a couple pushes lol. She's a little bit smaller than him but still both pretty good size.



Moers kiko boars said:


> Ok..ok Im jealous.:bonk:..because I dont have babies.yet....And I am soo looking forward to them. ! But Im enjoying ALL of you guys until I get some:heehee:
> :squish:


I always love your babies, looking forward to seeing them!! Not too much longer right?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

So I did weigh the boy at least, yesterday afternoon, and he was slightly over 8lbs!

Calla is due today and def not going today. Last year she was a couple of days over. She seems to be doing something today, getting ready. Ligs are still pretty taught but have softened just now since last night and this morning. They've spread further too. Udder is still not at all filled...she usually fills mostly the day of and a bit after. We went out to play with babies earlier and they were all out browsing...Calla immediately went into the shelter by herself. I made her come out so I could check her and she went right back in. She's laying in there grinding teeth every couple of minutes and yawning every so often. Maybe she's getting ready for tomorrow...that would be nice...I have somewhere to be Saturday....LOL.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I forgot to add...here are Selah and King. Doing very well!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Jubillee said:


> I forgot to add...here are Selah and King. Doing very well!


Aaaawwwwwww!!!!:inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

They are really pretty kidds! Very very nice!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Leggy


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Well...day 152. Nada going on. No change in udder...ligaments are spread wider (happened early yesterday) are softer than before but still feel fairly firm. She was looking spacey and uncomfortable yeaterday some. Staying in the house a bit more. This is whem she kidded last year.

Honestly I think shes got another ginormous single...I really hope not but her udder isnt changing (though looking through pics last year she filled the day of and slightly after) I am not convinced shes bigger than last time.

I know shes bred...I confirmed it...i have felt crazy movement...her udder HAS filled a bit over the last couple weeks...Im just worried its another big buck.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

So this morning I go out...absolutely NO change. I was so discouraged. I was like geeze...not even any progress that might suggest tomorrow. The husband and I went and did our grocery shopping, came back, I had to go bottle the babies so I checked on her and thought...haaay...that udder looks a bit bigger. She was hanging out in the shelter by herself and even her ligs looked hollowed out. But they were there, just spread far apart. Stuck her in the kidding pen somewhere close to lunchtime. She's mostly just kept filling her udder up all day. When I went to feed and give the babies their last bottle for the night, she had filled up pretty decently and teats had started filling. I didn't see contractions so I left her be with dinner.

Now I debate, do I go do checks every few hours tonight. Last year she filled the day she kidded. Her ligs are still there, just very wide apart. The other two girls kidded early morning at sunrise. So I'm hoping that's what she does since we JUST got a cold front and it will be in the 30s tonight. Doe code.

My sweet pretty girl this evening. Ready to get these babies or baby, out.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Go check and let us know! :waiting:
30s is nothing, it’s 1 degree here!
Hope all goes well!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I’m just teasing you! I am excited for your next kids!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

MadHouse said:


> Go check and let us know! :waiting:
> 30s is nothing, it's 1 degree here!
> Hope all goes well!


Hahaha 30s for this TX girl is COLD lol. It's been 40 all morning. Babies are great but shiver a bit.



MadHouse said:


> I'm just teasing you! I am excited for your next kids!


Tease away!! I ended up not going out...ugh I felt sick all night. Prob the pizza we had for dinner....yuck

Didn't matter anyway, this morning she greeted me at the kidding pen gate looking for food. Her ligs are gone and mush...udder way fuller. She doesn't really get tight until as she's kidding. I've checked on her every 30 minutes to an hour. Just came in and she seemed to have had some light contractions, at the stage where every time they pee...barely anything comes out, and she's allowing me to touch her udder now which usually means we're close...but I can't remember how close haha. She wanted me to stay in there and pet her non-stop but I was sooooo cold I had to come to warm up a bit. Hopefully, some progress when we go out. Anytime now Calla....anytime now...


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Aaaaggghhh babies!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Soon! I'm out here for good now. We have goo hanging, pawing, and strong contractions...so babies should be here shortly!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh BOY ITS KIDDING TIME!(woot)(woot)


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Well...IDK. I made her go for a walk a bit as she was just back to standing, staring, and grinding teeth. Could y'all whisper in her ear that like now would be great...it's gonna be dark in about 2 hours and uuuggghhh. I really don't want to do this in the dark and cold. I had to come in a bit, my rear was hurting sitting on that chair lol. Come on Calla!

It wasn't the streaming goo...only about a couple inches of clear goo. I did give a quick feel with the finger and didn't feel anything right there...


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Calla, listen girl, now would be just the perfect time to kid. (pray) Your momma's starting to get impatient and you and I both know that there's nothing stopping you from getting going right this very minute. And while your at it give her a real easy time of it. Absolutely no shenanigans. Let 'em out nice and easy and your momma love you for it forever and ever.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

How is she doing?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

She FINALLY kidded around 7ish. She had a ginormous single DOE! Beautiful little girl with ears for days. But man she is big. I will weigh her in the morning and get better pics...it was dark. She's up and has nursed and doing great so far.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

She had that massive single buckling last year too. IDK what's up with these huge singles. Her FF year she had twins. Any ideas? She eats the same as all our other girls and they've all had multiples...


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations on your beautiful girl!!!
Glad all went well!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Awww! She is a cutie. Congrats!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

What a Beauty! Wow she is big! Congrats!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Jubillee said:


> She FINALLY kidded around 7ish. She had a ginormous single DOE! Beautiful little girl with ears for days. But man she is big. I will weigh her in the morning and get better pics...it was dark. She's up and has nursed and doing great so far.
> 
> View attachment 192837


Momma whats that funny thing taking pictures of me? I am scared


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Congratulations. You go Calla


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Way to go! My talking to her must have done the trick.:heehee: :nod:

What a pretty girl!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

MellonFriend said:


> Way to go! My talking to her must have done the trick.:heehee: :nod:
> 
> What a pretty girl!


Yes! haha...thank you lol.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

All is well this morning! I weighed her and she is a whopping 11 pounds even!! Last year her single buck was 11.5#. OY. Mini-Nubians usually average 4-6# for their babies. Poor Calla definitely had words to say when the head then mostly the shoulders came...but she was good and got her out fine. Dealing with selenium deficiency in baby girl but have taken care of that. Sorry for blurry pics, just took my phone out there today and she was constantly moving.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Such a sweetie! Wow, 11 pounds!!
Good job Calla!!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Her ears are so long!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

MellonFriend said:


> Her ears are so long!


Her sire has loooong ears. He potentially bred Lulu...the one in my pic...and she's got some serious ears lol. So I'm excited to see those kids ears lol.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awwwww..such a sweet sweet girl. With those ears..i.like the nickname."Bunny" shes as precious as one too!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Bunny would fit her haha. She ended up being names Kessel Run RGR Sweet Zinnia. Went with the flower theme from Calla Lily's name. I haven't decided if I'm keeping her or selling her. Feet ere doing better today and she got a bit more selenium gel. I just love those big eyes on her lol.

I'll have to get some pics on the Feb girls, Peach, Shiloh, and Lulu. They aren't really showing much, getting a little rounder but barely. Actually, Lulu looks pretty round already. They're like 80 something days now.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Such a cutie!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Such beautiful babies! Congratulations


----------



## Jasmine E Degroat (Dec 17, 2020)

MadHouse said:


> That's different, wanting to care for them but not let them nurse?
> Maybe her udder/teats are sore?


My FF doe did the I had to hold her and let the babies nurse and in a few days she got it she had some chaffing because her teats were getting full and she wasn't used to it but she got the hang of it I just did it routinely until she would feed him on her own


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are too cute.

Keep working with mama and babies, she will catch on.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Hey guys! It's been a busy last month or so. We've been super busy cleaning up around the property more. Just have to string the new big pasture and it's finally done!!! All the sheep will move out there and the does will go out daily.

ANDDDDDD we got a COW!! A Jersey, and her name is Tullulah Belle! She is so sweet too!

The Feb girls have now hit over 100 days. I think we have about 40-45 days left! Bellies are getting big and I feel a little pouch of an udder for Shiloh and Lulu! This is our group of "who's your daddy" DNA test bunch hahaha. It's either Ruler or Ruger so at least not too many options.

Peachy is the biggest of them all. I think she has trips again for sure.









Shiloh, Peachy's baby, I'm not sure what she has, but she's starting to get rounded









And my Lulu girl! 









We've got to do some more copper balancing. They'd been bolused a recently, slicked out, and now they are getting funky hair again. It's only 2-3 of them but it's been a battle. BUT I am ordering my individual mineral system end of this month!!! I'm so excited for it to let them sort their needs on their own! I might document with pics how they look and the improvments.

And here is Miss Tallulah!









Oh and some of the babies. They had to be locked up for the whole day yesterday since it was test day. They weren't happy haha.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Jubillee said:


> BUT I am ordering my individual mineral system end of this month!!! I'm so excited for it to let them sort their needs on their own! I might document with pics how they look and the improvments.


 Good for you! I'm so jealous. That is something I've always wanted to do!

Your goats are looking great! I can't wait to see more of your cute babies being born. And your new cow looks so sweet!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww LuLu all grown up. She is still so pretty! And your jersey is a doll. Congrats..your getting to where.you want to be. Cant wait to see the results from the minerals!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

MellonFriend said:


> Good for you! I'm so jealous. That is something I've always wanted to do!
> 
> Your goats are looking great! I can't wait to see more of your cute babies being born. And your new cow looks so sweet!


Well only because a dear sweet friend close by wants to share in the upfront order. I'm so thankful because otherwise...ouch. I have a couple babies leaving for their new homes this month so they will be paying for that haha. But I really am excited for it to work and not have to deal with trying to balance everything.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

And I forgot to say, we had a friend offer to run electricity to our milk barn! No more milking by dim lantern light haha! It's amazing how wonderful it is to have electricity out there. Now I dont have to drag my stanchion all the way up by the house to do shavings and we can have a fan in there in the summer!! Last summer the hubs and I would be dripping sweat with the humidity and heat while milking...it was not fun lol.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Wow, all great news!
:neat:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Wow, sounds like everything’s coming together for you. I love your new cow she’s very pretty.
Congrats!
I’ll be interested to see how your mineral situation plays out. Please keep us updated.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Hey @Jubillee, have you gotten your individual mineral kit yet? If so how's it been working for you?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

MellonFriend said:


> Hey @Jubillee, have you gotten your individual mineral kit yet? If so how's it been working for you?


Hahaha I JUST got my order today!! We are building the feeder Sunday and so hopefully then they will be started on it!! 22 bags of minerals lol.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

So cool! It's going to be fun to open them all up and see what they all look like.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

And we have the last 3 girls due in 2 weeks! Time to start getting things ready again. Shiloh and Lulu have the cutest little baby udders!

I'll get better pics of coats...but you can see Shiloh and Lulu have been dealing with coat issues. We have battled copper even with bolusing and replamin for the last few months. In the summer everyone was sleek and shiny. I will be glad if I am able to stop trying to balance minerals all the time!
























And all babies have gone home except Calla's daughter who leaves 1st of March with Shiloh. Mocha and Selah stay here!

Zinnia - Calla's girl - mini-Nubian










Selah - Mercy's girl - PB Nubian









Mocha - Ladybug's girl - Mini-Nubian


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

MellonFriend said:


> So cool! It's going to be fun to open them all up and see what they all look like.


Sunday or Monday I will post a pic of them all in the feeder. It will be interesting to watch what they go through the most at different times.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I can't believe how fast you babies got big!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

They are 7-9 weeks now I believe. They are big haha. They don't feel AS big to me but I'm sure when the new babies come, these guys will feel like monsters HAHA.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Such Beauties! Does & kidds! Its going to be really interesting to follow you about the mineral useage. Especially next year to compare your kidd crop to previouse years. Its all exciting!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

We have ONE week left! We are day 142 for all 3 today. Peach usually kids day 147/148 so I'm expecting Fri/Sat for her. She is already REALLY soft in the ligs. She hasn't started filling heavy, she tends to just double overnight then fill really good the first week. Lulu has gotten big, she may just have a couple but I bet it's just one. I didn't get a pic of Shiloh, but her and lulu have the cutest little udders currently.

Hopefully, the cold will be gone this weekend...it's supposed to be, or rather the bitter cold like now.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Looking good!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

So exciting! Glad they’re not due right now. This weather is terrible for kidding!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

We are here...surviving. The snow was falling heavily when we went to feed/milk. My human kids were so excited. We are having to haul hot water every 2-3 hours to make sure they all have enough. Otherwise, they are good, have lots of hay constantly and seem to be warm. The girls won't come out of their shelter...I had to practically drag 2 of the 3 milkers. Calla didn't care about the snow...she wanted that grain lol. Ladybug and Mercy hated the snow. According to the forecast...it should be warmer by Friday...just in time for kidding lol.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Day 144 for these girls. Lulu's ligs have dropped but still hard, same for Shiloh. Peaches are hard to find, barely found the top of them. Very soft and dropped low. She's posty and rumpy too. Normally kids 147/148 so watching her closer. No udder growth in anyone, maybe a touch in Peach. I imagine they will the day or two before. Lulu's udder looks so little here but she's got a lot of substance under there, it overflows my hand.

Peachy










Lulu and Selah there, had to pee right when I took the pic of course lol.









Lulu udder, very much like her dam's FF udder and how it started










Shiloh










Shiloh udder










And baby Zinnia - Calla's baby - about 8-9 weeks old now










And Selah - 10 weeks now! I didn't get Mocha cause she kept running from me LOL


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

What beautiful pictures!! Our place looks a lot like yours. We got super dry snow, so the wind was blowing it around a lot - in some places, the snow drifts must have been a foot deep! I love walking through it. 

Peachy looks close!! How exciting. I can’t wait to see all your kids!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Welp...day 146 for them all. Came out to goo hanging on Peach (not a ton). Her ligs were very hard to find, but I barely found them. No mushiness or fully raised tailhead so I know she is not in labor currently. And her udder hasn't filled. I can't tell if it's in the process of filling cause it was fluffy this morning from the cold. I'll check in a bit when it warms up and their fluff lays down LOL. BUT I anticipate her to be on track for tomorrow or Sat like she always is. I'm guessing this is some mucous plug goo...pre-labor stuff. She did have a touch of goo last week too. I've never seen it before kidding day in previous years.

Lulu and Shiloh's ligs have dropped super low, there's so much room there, but they're still hard. But Lulu def has some udder filling!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Ok, I think we are having babies tomorrow. Definite udder filling in Peach. Pretty posty and rumpy at times. Ligs still there but betting in the morning they will be gone.

Shiloh's tailhead is raised a lot. Still ligs, udder...ehhh maybe filling a little.

Lulu has udder filling and a bit posty.

Pretty sure Peach and Shiloh will kid tomorrow...Lulu may over the weekend but will know more as day goes on and in the morning.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Jubillee said:


> Ok, I think we are having babies tomorrow. Definite udder filling in Peach. Pretty posty and rumpy at times. Ligs still there but betting in the morning they will be gone.
> 
> Shiloh's tailhead is raised a lot. Still ligs, udder...ehhh maybe filling a little.
> 
> ...


Your goats all look so gorgeous!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Exciting! Can't wait to see those ears...er...I mean kids! They are gonna be adorable!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Feira426 said:


> Your goats all look so gorgeous!


Thank you! I feel like they always look a little funky right before kidding lol.



SandyNubians said:


> Exciting! Can't wait to see those ears...er...I mean kids! They are gonna be adorable!


Haha I want to see those ears too!! This is the group of hussies...the "who's your daddy" group. So I have no idea which buck each of these kids will belong to hahaha. It will be fun guessing as we wait for DNA. I'm only DNA'ing girls and will wether and move on the boys. Hopefully, save some cost.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Day 147...not baby day...boo. Peach stopped filling...guess it was a prep thing. She's so huge in the barrel, she feels like she will pop. Pics don't do justice to her size. So since no baby day and we are warmer today, they got kidding clips...much to their dismay. Don't laugh at the hack job lol. They didn't want it done and I needed enough off for milking and keeping them clean during kidding. Late next month or after they'll prob get fully shaved down in prep for the warm months anyway. Peach has a gorgeous ful udder when she kids, I am excited to see Lulu's though!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Peachy is huge! Looks like most of your snow has melted. I think ours is going to melt today. Sad to see it go, but I’m hoping the warm day means the water lines in the attic will thaw and I’ll finally be able to have a shower, lol!

They all look great. I can’t wait to see udders start forming on my twins. Kidding season is so exciting!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Yes, the majority has melted, still a lot of patches but I'm seeing tons of dripping off the house and trees. It's currently 39 degrees and sunny here! They are enjoying the clear sunny day, first in well over a week!

I hope you get water soon, ugh, that is terrible


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

The sun makes it soooo much nicer! It’s sunny here too, and everything is shiny and melting. 

We finally have water in the bathrooms - only thing now is the washing machine can’t drain. Ice in the drain line I guess. Lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That would really suck.

But glad you have water now.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Well...Peach and Lulu still hanging on. This is the longest Peach has ever gone. However...Shiloh lost her ligs this morning and has more udder so shes in the kidding pen now. I've noticed some contractions so sticking around a bit.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Shiloh kidded around 12:30ish with a single doeling 






























And Peach and Lulu...still waiting...


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

So cute!!! Good job, Shiloh!


----------



## wheel-bear-o (Jul 6, 2020)

Oh, she's beautiful! Love the pic of your dog gazing at her, lol.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Sweet! The dog looks like she wants to adopt her. Lol


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Great job Shilo! What a cutie...any guesses who’s the daddy of this munchkin? Love her ears, is she a mini nub or is that still guess work?

Peach like she’s going to explode any minute she’s huge poor baby.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

GoofyGoat said:


> Great job Shilo! What a cutie...any guesses who's the daddy of this munchkin? Love her ears, is she a mini nub or is that still guess work?
> 
> Peach like she's going to explode any minute she's huge poor baby.


She is a mini either way. I *think* that Ruger is most likely the dad just based on how she looks and color and such. But you never know. I just ordered her DNA so hopefully within a couple weeks I will know.

Peach is super huge. She's constantly groaning. I'm hoping she will be ready tomorrow...she needs those kids out!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Cmon Peach! I want baby pics please


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Congrats! She is adorable :inlove:

Come on peach! You can't hold them much longer or you're gonna literally pop! Hopefully she gets going soon. Poor girl looks miserable!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Ligs are gone, udder bigger (but not tight yet) and she's steep and posty. Didn't really eat as much as normal this morning...so we should see babies later today! 

No change in Lulu...day 150.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Peach kidded a bit ago. 3 bucks. 
Laid down, bubble came and popped...and a brown tail and rump came out...(doh). Got in there and couldn't get the back legs up...husband went in and pulled out 2 white front legs...the head was tucked down to the side. Took a good hour to manipulate it up and out. Phew. Gave her some time, she wasn't getting the others out. Husband went back in, felt that brown little rump again and pulled both back legs. He was dead. I think his cord got severed while trying to maneuver them. Two feet popped out and he pulled those and the spotted buck came out.

Peach doing ok, keeping a close eye on her. It was pretty hard on her. But she was cleaning and nursing her boys.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

great job! They are adorable.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I’m sorry you lost one of the boys. I’m so glad peach is ok though poor thing. That was a rough delivery for all of you.
The two remaining boys are adorable. The white ones ears are so long, I’m used to nigie ears but those long ones are so cute!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Thanks, all is well so far. Peachy is doing good...just swollen.

Lulu is in labor today! Early labor at the moment but progressing.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Cmon Luna! 
Textbook birth! I can’t wait to see those roan floppy eared babies!
Best of Luck!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Congratulations on the boys. Sorry you lost one. 
Happy kidding for Luna


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Lulu kidded around noon today! Single doeling. Easy kidding. She is doing great and baby is doing well and gorgeous. Ears for DAYS and a little heart on her nose! I'm pretty positive Ruger is her sire but she will be tested for sure.

We are all DONE, well, Until the end of March, we have lots of lambs coming, 6 ewes pregnant!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Oh wow, such a beautiful baby!!! Good job Luna. Good job to you too, Jubillee! So glad it went smoothly.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Awwwwwww! Long floppy ears and long legs to match! What a gorgeous baby girl! Awesome job Luna. Congratulations to you both.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Congrats on all the kids! Sorry you lost the one boy 

Lulus girl is gorgeous! Big long ears like her mama! That heart cute too:inlove:


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

They are all so beautiful! Congratulations to you and the moms! 

I notice you really give their rear ends a good shave. I did my girls today in preparation for kidding, but I didn't go any where near that much. Do you do that for sanitary reasons or is it something else?


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Lambs are fun! I have a friend that raises sheep... so far this spring they have over 20 lambs on the ground, with a few more ewes to go! I was actually there for a lambing. The 4th one was breech, thats how she knew it was a ram


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

MellonFriend said:


> They are all so beautiful! Congratulations to you and the moms!
> 
> I notice you really give their rear ends a good shave. I did my girls today in preparation for kidding, but I didn't go any where near that much. Do you do that for sanitary reasons or is it something else?


Yes...they tend to get the stuff in their hair and tail and it hardens and is so hard to clean out of the hair.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Kass said:


> Lambs are fun! I have a friend that raises sheep... so far this spring they have over 20 lambs on the ground, with a few more ewes to go! I was actually there for a lambing. The 4th one was breech, thats how she knew it was a ram


hahahaha no doubt!! Ours have been great in that we wake up...and there are new lambs on the ground haha.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are cute, congrats. 
:goodjob:


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I just caught up. Congratulations on all the kids. They are all gorgeous! :inlove::goatrun::inlove::rungoat::inlove:Sorry you had a rough delivery and lost one. Glad all the moms are well.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Thanks. They're all growing like weeds. I'll have to update some pics later today. Now we anxiously await lambs! We are getting the cutest little polled ram from my friend, to use late this year! He is the brown and white one!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Aw, that’s a cute little guy! He’ll give y’all gorgeous babies later


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute.


----------

